# Hamburg Open 2011



## Tentacius (May 1, 2011)

*Hamburg Open 2011 !!*

...takes place at the moment (29.04.2011-01.05.2011)

Sebastian Weyer 4x4 WR single: 31.66



First Places Yesterday were:
2x2: Erik 3.27
OH: Conny 19.38
FMC: Conny 35
6x6: Lasse 2:52.38
7x7: Erik 4:43.11
Pyra: Leandro 5.63
Sq-1: Sébastien 33.26
Magic: David S. 1.23
MMagic: Leandro 2.37


----------



## joey (May 1, 2011)

NICEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (May 1, 2011)

woooooooooooooooohooo


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 1, 2011)

Way too fast.


----------



## Hershey (May 1, 2011)

Feliks got pwned, 

by 0.31 seconds.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

Got the Average?


----------



## Tentacius (May 1, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Got the Average?


 
Unfortunately I haven't any information about avg.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 1, 2011)

Yay, congrats Sebastian! You finally got it!


----------



## danthecuber (May 1, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Yay, congrats Sebastian! You finally got it!


 
Faz will regain the wr with a sub 30 at kubaroo


----------



## Evan Liu (May 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Faz will regain the wr with a sub 30 at kubaroo


 
Oh well, a week isn't bad


----------



## StefanR (May 1, 2011)

Tentacius said:


> Unfortunately I haven't any information about avg.


I think its about 37.77


----------



## Applecow (May 1, 2011)

I got 1:07.36 5x5 Single (lol)
3x3 final:
Me 9.86 AVG, Erik 10.low, One of The Weyer Brothers...
Aaaaaaaand: 9.41 AVG Nr 
-Conny


----------



## joey (May 1, 2011)

um what... how did you get 1:07???


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 1, 2011)

Feliks won't break 4x4. He isn't practicing it, from what I heard.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 1, 2011)

1:07 5x5? But I thought you were like 1:25?


----------



## Applecow (May 1, 2011)

joey said:


> um what... how did you get 1:07???


 Fast Centers And edges, Center-restore skip And like 8s 3x3 Part (pll skip)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 1:07 5x5? But I thought you were like 1:25?


 
Yeah, and that's still optimistic xD
I average like 1:26-1:27.
The solve was just insane... my previous PB (ever) was a 1:17.02 from the first round.


----------



## a small kitten (May 3, 2011)

Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded Final Best of 1
Place	Person	Best Citizen of 
1	Cornelius Dieckmann	30/58 5:06 Germany

what?


----------



## MTGjumper (May 3, 2011)

... I just noticed that too


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

Doesn't the new rules of multi make it so you can't go over an hour?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Doesn't the new rules of multi make it so you can't go over an hour?


 
5:06 = 5 minutes, 6 seconds. (over an hour would be x:yz:ab) It's a mistake, plus I'm pretty sure he's not that huge into multi


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2011)

30/58 in 5 minutes??? wat?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 4, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded Final Best of 1
> Place	Person	Best Citizen of
> 1	Cornelius Dieckmann	30/58 5:06 Germany
> 
> what?


 
This is a common mistake that comes from the organizer not rounding to the nearest second, and the results team member posting it not noticing. If you're keeping score at home, I'll give you a hint: this wasn't the actual result, and you should email the organizer and [email protected] to get it fixed. I'll do that now, but except for the fact that I usually read the forums posting here isn't really an efficient way to get stuff fixed.


----------

